# Sammy agility titles



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Sammy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice job you two. And I believe that Sammy is also a HG - that’s a title I made up for Handsome Guy


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Sammy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woot woot! He can do it all! Great job team Sammy! Got videos?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice job! Sounds like a fun weekend!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations! He's just gorgeous!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! That is so wonderful. Well done Sammy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go, Sammy! He is definitely a gorgeous guy. And very talented!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sammy, he's a good looking boy!


----------

